# DELL XPS 15 L502X vs HP DV6-6121TX !!



## kausarayub (Aug 8, 2011)

i have to make a decision soon..

dell xps 15
i7-630qm
4gb ram
2gb nvidia 540m gfx
750gb hdd
backlit keyboard

hp dv6-6121tx
i7-2630-qm
4gb ram
2gb ati 6770m
640gb hdd


price difference is 4-5k INR.


WHICH GFX WILL GIVE ME BETTER GAMING..WITH LESS HEAT AND GOOD BACKUP ??
WHICH OF THE TWO COMPANY WILL GIVE ME BETTER SERVICE ??


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 8, 2011)

Better Gaming: HP
Less Heating issues : Dell
Battery: ---
Better After Sales Service : Dell


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 8, 2011)

m going with dell bro !!

i have heard ati having much heating issue..

also m not much interested in hp..i dont trust hp

bcoz my frnds 1year old hp dv6 with ati is unable to play crysis II


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 8, 2011)

Battery is the same Aniket ! 

HP has a better gaming performance , Dell has more of a complete package


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 8, 2011)

i have heard ati having much heating issue..

also m not much interested in hp..i dont trust hp

bcoz my frnds 1year old hp dv6 with ati is unable to play crysis II


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2011)

HP is 50% better at gaming.
Ati doesn't has any heating issues. Actually Nvidia had heating issues in its previous series of graphic cards.

This HP can easily play almost all games on high settings.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 8, 2011)

kausarayub said:


> i have heard ati having much heating issue..
> 
> also m not much interested in hp..i dont trust hp
> 
> bcoz my frnds 1year old hp dv6 with ati is unable to play crysis II



That would depend on the GPU that model has got. Not all DV6s are created equal. And if you hate HP so much, then why are even thinking of it. 

Also, if possible get the FullHD screen for your Dell, because it is truly amazing. If you are getting the normal screen, then let me tell you, HP screen is better than the standard Dell XPS 15 screen. My friend just bought one, and after keeping both of them side by side, we agreed that the HP screen has slightly better colors.



Ishu Gupta said:


> HP is 50% better at gaming.
> Ati doesn't has any heating issues. Actually Nvidia had heating issues in its previous series of graphic cards.
> 
> This HP can easily play almost all games on high settings.



I don't think 6770M is 50% faster than 540M, at least from what I saw on notebookcheck.net. In most cases, ATI takes the lead, but in a rare few, Nvidia is better. But overall, ATI 6770M is still better than Nvidia 540M any day.
As of now, there is no game that I can't play after maxxing out everything.

About the heating issues, My laptop is not heating that much. Earlier I used to keep it on my bed and play games, and it got quite hot. But now-a-days it is running much cooler. Even after overclocking from default 725/800 to 850/950, it never heated up that much to get me concerned even a little bit. I am running it on high performance Graphics all the time without problems, and my laptop runs for around 14 hours minimum everyday.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Also, if possible get the FullHD screen for your Dell, because it is truly amazing. If you are getting the normal screen, then let me tell you, HP screen is better than the standard Dell XPS 15 screen. My friend just bought one, and after keeping both of them side by side, we agreed that the HP screen has slightly better colors.



+                       1. You SHOULD to get FHD with Dell.



aniket.cain said:


> I don't think 6770M is 50% faster than 540M



NVIDIA GT 540m (2gb) vs AMD Radeon HD 6770M


Spoiler






			
				#2 said:
			
		

> The 6770M is 40 to 50 percent faster.
> 
> There's no comparison.





			
				#8 said:
			
		

> AMD 6770m smokes the gt540m. The gt555m even looses to it, very slightly though.


555m = 6770M IMO


			
				#12 said:
			
		

> If you're buying the XPS 15, you must get the 1920x1080 display upgrade. Do not buy that laptop with the standard 1366x768 screen, since the particular B156XW01 LCD panel they use for *the 1366x768 is one of the worst 15-incher screens currently available*, while the particular B156HW01-V7 panel they use for the 1920x1080 is the absolute best you can get on a laptop in this class and price range. *The XPS 15 is not worth considering unless you get the screen upgrade.*






Dell XPS15 (i7+540M) vs HP DV6 (i7+6770M)


Spoiler






			
				#3 said:
			
		

> Don't buy the XPS 15 with the 1366x768 screen. It's a very bad quality LCD panel. If you're looking into getting a 1366x768 screen, look into other laptops.
> 
> The stock screen is a very bad quality display, but the upgraded screen is the best 15.6" screen in the sub-$1500 price range. In fact, gaming in non-native resolution (1366x768) on the 1920x1080 display will still look significantly better than gaming in native resolution on the 1366x768 display due to the sheer differences in quality. You've got to forget the processor, the graphics card, and the RAM; if your screen sucks, it all sucks.



[QUOTE#6]If you cant get the Dell with the screen upgrade then get the HP undoubtedly, the HP dv6t has no serious overheating problems like some of HPs older models and it would really be a waste getting that Dell with a 720p screen. The HP is better in all ways. This is the newer gen 6000 series model and there have been no overheating problems, here is the owners lounge and no one as complained about it overheating[/QUOTE]


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 8, 2011)

^^ About the 6770M vs 540M, these are general assumptions by the users. Here you will find the list of some popular games and the fps at which they run on both the cards. If you compare here, you wont find 6770M 50% faster:

LINK


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2011)

On the graphically intensive games (High settings),


Game|6770M|540M|Diff
Crysis 2|41(Smooth)|27(Playable)|51%
Metro 2033|23(Playable)|17(Unplayable)|35%
BF:BC2|44(Smooth)|31(Smooth)|41%
Rest of the games(which have benches for both cards) play perfectly on both cards so no point comparing them.
Future games will run better on 6770M.


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks frnds..

now m gaining interest in hp

bcoz hp 4k cheaper in my city than xps at dell's exclusive store at kolkata


i also searched a lot n came to know know that 6770m is bettr than 540m

bt the problem now is that hp has 5400rpm hdd..i read that it has a max data transfer speed of 54megabytes/secs.. even my little bro's pc at home with 500gb 7200rpm hdd does file transfer from one drive to other at a speed of 60-70mbps.. xps has 7200rpm hdd..will that be enough with hp or it vl trouble me????

also i vl miss the backlit keyboards

what about Beats Audio? can it b compared with the JBL speakers?


please help me..i need ur help frndz


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2011)

kausarayub said:


> bt the problem now is that hp has 5400rpm hdd..i read that it has a max data transfer speed of 54megabytes/secs.. even my little bro's pc at home with 500gb 7200rpm hdd does file transfer from one drive to other at a speed of 60-70mbps.. xps has 7200rpm hdd..will that be enough with hp or it vl trouble me????


Yes the 5400rpm drives would be slower. But they are not that slow.
When I bought my laptop, I moved all of my data from my PC to the Laptop and I got a ~65mbps transfer speed. 160GB 5400rpm drive. A larger 5400rpm drive (640GB in your case) would be faster than that.

And if you find it slow, you can buy a 500GB 7200rpm drive for 2.5k



> what about Beats Audio? can it b compared with the JBL speakers?
> please help me..i need ur help frndz



Laptops generally have very bad speakers. You are better of investing in decent quality headphones.
Dell has better speakers than HP though.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 8, 2011)

Go for smoother 7200rpm hdd if you have plan to use your laptop for gaming, as using 5400rpm hdd consistently while gaming with fragmentation will shorten the lifespan of it.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 8, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> On the graphically intensive games (High settings),
> 
> 
> Game|6770M|540M|Diff
> ...



I agree with you now...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Go for smoother 7200rpm hdd if you have plan to use your laptop for gaming, as using 5400rpm hdd consistently while gaming with fragmentation will shorten the lifespan of it.



So 7200rpms don't get fragmented?


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 8, 2011)

Dell service is 50 % better than HP  . 

Also , If you want a FHD screen then Get XPS 15 if not HP 6121 is your way .


----------



## ss max (Aug 8, 2011)

There are many people on net complaining about the heating issues in HP but i believe it is not the case always but to be on safer side i will also buy a cooling pad which one should i prefer (also tell the price) .

I wanted to increase the capacity of ram to 8gb in HP at the time of purchase and also want to change the hard drive to 7200rpm one , which one should i go for????


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 8, 2011)

how can i get a 7200rpm hdd in my dv6 ?
is that possible?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2011)

Cooling pads cost around 2k. They can bring down your temp by 10C at load.

I would recommend you make one on your own (DIY). I did and it brings down my temp by 20C and it only cost me Rs 0.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 8, 2011)

To be on the safer side all laptops should work with a cooling pad. 

I just cant find the money to buy it


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2011)

RAM - Corsair 4GB x 1 DDR3 @ 1.7k
CORSAIR CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9 4GB 1333 DDR3 LAPTOP MEMORY | eBay
HDD WD Scorpio Black 500GB @ 5k
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/144831-dell-xps-15-l502x-vs-hp-dv6-6121tx.html#post1470865


----------



## ss max (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks *ISHU* for your help.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2011)

No problem


----------



## ss max (Aug 8, 2011)

I think it will be better to install a dual channel memory can you recommend one.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2011)

You just need two RAM modules with same freq, timings etc.
So when you buy your HP, check the RAM stick and buy another one with the same specs.


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 8, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> You just need two RAM modules with same freq, timings etc.
> So when you buy your HP, check the RAM stick and buy another one with the same specs.



4gb ram is enough..

Ishu also i read that..i7+540m gives u more fps..


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 8, 2011)

Where did you read that ? 

Post links !


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2011)

kausarayub said:


> 4gb ram is enough..


Agreed, but it depends on usage. And RAM is cheap.



> Ishu also i read that..i7+540m gives u more fps..


Wrong. (If you are comparing to 6770M)


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 8, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> RAM - Corsair 4GB x 1 DDR3 @ 1.7k
> CORSAIR CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9 4GB 1333 DDR3 LAPTOP MEMORY | eBay
> HDD WD Caviar Black 500GB @ 2.5k
> WD Caviar Black 500 GB SATA Hard Drives



That is a desktop drive.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> That is a desktop drive.


Oops
Western Digital WD Scorpio Black 500 GB SATA 3 GB/s 72 | eBay
5k

*www.theitdepot.com/details-Western...e+Laptop+Hard+Drive+(WD10TPVT)_C12P11174.html
6k
This one is going to be faster than the above drive (because of density).


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 9, 2011)

@ ISHU 

check this out::

Top 10 Multimedia Laptops - Notebookcheck.net Reviews 
Review Dell XPS 15 Notebook (i5-2410M & GT 540M) - Notebookcheck.net Reviews 

xps with i5 is in their top 10 list.. 

which laptop u r using currently????????????


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow . 2 Dell XPS 15 in top 10 . Not bad ! Not bad at all.


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 9, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Wow . 2 Dell XPS 15 in top 10 . Not bad ! Not bad at all.



which laptop u r using currently.......???????


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 9, 2011)

I would like to summarize everything in this:

The only valid reason to go for the Dell is the service. Speakers and faster HDD are not that much of a game changer. For better performance at lower price, get HP. Take your pick.


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 9, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> I would like to summarize everything in this:
> 
> The only valid reason to go for the Dell is the service. Speakers and faster HDD are not that much of a game changer. For better performance at lower price, get HP. Take your pick.



thanks bro..m going wid xps.. hp not much reliable


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 9, 2011)

kausarayub said:


> which laptop u r using currently.......???????



I have the Dell XPS 15


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> So 7200rpms don't get fragmented?



lol, no they do. But access time is lower than that of 5400rpm hdd. It will result in slightly smoother performance.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 9, 2011)

kausarayub said:


> @ ISHU
> 
> check this out::
> 
> ...


I didn't say that Dell is bad. They are overpriced that's all.
EDIT: My current laptop is in my sig.



d6bmg said:


> lol, no they do. But access time is lower than that of 5400rpm hdd. It will result in slightly smoother performance.


Access time? Do you know the difference between 5400rpm and 7200rpm?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 9, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I would recommend you make one on your own (DIY). I did and it brings down my temp by 20C and it only cost me Rs 0.



By own ?  Please enlighten me


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 9, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> By own ?  Please enlighten me


Google or Youtube it.

I just glued two fans (taken from my old P4 junk) to a plastic basket and connected them to a 12v adaptor (from old reliance phone). Cardboard boxes break down too soon.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 9, 2011)

kausarayub said:


> thanks bro..m going wid xps.. hp not much reliable



Wise decision indeed!HP`s service is pathetic in Eastern India.
Has anyone seen a person buying a second dv6 laptop after the first one ran its course?
I have seen two young guys in my office(who are still into gaming)who have bought the new xps to replace the older (original) one.


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 9, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Wise decision indeed!HP`s service is pathetic in Eastern India.
> Has anyone seen a person buying a second dv6 laptop after the first one ran its course?
> I have seen two young guys in my office(who are still into gaming)who have bought the new xps to replace the older (original) one.



thanks bro


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 9, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Google or Youtube it.
> 
> I just glued two fans (taken from my old P4 junk) to a plastic basket and connected them to a 12v adaptor (from old reliance phone). Cardboard boxes break down too soon.



I'' try it out someday!


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Access time? Do you know the difference between 5400rpm and 7200rpm?



Enlighten me please. 
As my sign says, I'm here for that reason only, and gaining extra knowledge from regular posters like you is wonderful.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 9, 2011)

Can't really fin any benchmarks.


Spoiler



RPM refers to how many times the spindle makes a complete 360º turn in any single minute.
The higher the RPM, the faster the data can be read from the platters, which increases overall performance.

But you also need to keep in mind the density of the platters.
This means that when a 1TB disk makes one revolution (in 1/5400th of a minute), it’s picking up much more data from the platter than, say, an 80GB disk spinning at 7200RPM is after a single revolution in 1/7200th of a minute.

Relating to the drives I linked,
1TB 5400rpm drive has a 500GB platter. 500GB 7200rpm drive has a 250GB platter.
7200rpm is spinning 33% faster but 5400rpm drive is picking up 100% more data.
This make the 5400rpm drive a bit faster for copying/moving large amount of data (Above a few MBs). Esp when defragmented.

A fragmented 7200rpm might perform faster than a fragmented 5400rpm drive. Not sure.

Outer Tracks/5400 > Outer tracks/7200rpm > Inner tracks/7200 > Inner tracks/5400
Inner tracks are 40% slower than outer tracks.





Spoiler



*www.notebookcheck.net/typo3temp/pics/f7a63648ba.jpg
Samsung is the 5400rpm drive (500GB, 3 platters = 166GB per platter)
Toshiba is the 7200rpm drive (320GB 2 platters = 160GB per platter)
Density is same, 7200rpm spins 33% faster. Benchmark shows 7200rpm version to be 25% faster.


----------



## ss max (Aug 9, 2011)

I have seen the only point *(main reason)* due to which HP laptops are behind is mainly the service but as i have observed there are little chances for a situation to arrive where we need those sevices . Many of my freinds possess a laptop from HP and they never needed to call for service . 
                                          As far as the dell laptops are concerned their services are the best but still the question stands out should we not go for HP laptops as they do not have good services?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 9, 2011)

If you have any problem, you can to this forum. Someone will surely help you out.
No need to contact CC.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 9, 2011)

The Question is 

When you buy a product for 50K you need good service . Not everyday you buy a product of 50K !


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 9, 2011)

kausarayub said:


> @ ISHU
> 
> check this out::
> 
> ...


I found a reason why HP DV6 isn't there,


			
				Top10 said:
			
		

> Top 10 list of all recently (in the last 6 months) reviewed Multimedia laptops.


Notebook check hasn't reviewed a HP DV6 (Atleast not with a 6770M). All reviews are external
AMD Radeon HD 6770M - Notebookcheck.net Tech


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 10, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> The Question is
> 
> When you buy a product for 50K you need good service . Not everyday you buy a product of 50K !



It is not everyday that you need support from the service center. You are paying much more for a somewhat lesser performing system. It is not that HP is not providing any service at all.
And here are a couple of links you'd like to see:

Link 1

Link 2

Nobody is forcing anyone to choose HP over Dell. But in this case, you are sacrificing a much better GPU, a better screen, and you are paying much more only for a better service which will come handy only once in a while.


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 10, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> The Question is
> 
> When you buy a product for 50K you need good service . Not everyday you buy a product of 50K !



yes very true bro!
the product shud b such that it even doesnt need any service



Ishu Gupta said:


> I found a reason why HP DV6 isn't there,
> 
> Notebook check hasn't reviewed a HP DV6 (Atleast not with a 6770M). All reviews are external
> AMD Radeon HD 6770M - Notebookcheck.net Tech



yaaaaaaa thats a pretty old review..

check this out
The 10 Best Notebooks | Top 10 Laptops Right Now



aniket.cain said:


> It is not everyday that you need support from the service center. You are paying much more for a somewhat lesser performing system. It is not that HP is not providing any service at all.
> And here are a couple of links you'd like to see:
> 
> Link 1
> ...




hp is better deal..5000 cheaper..bt only thing i need is that after buying any dell or hp..it should not put me in any trouble like those mentioned here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks-tablets/143982-problems-hp-dv6-6121-a.html



aniket.cain said:


> It is not everyday that you need support from the service center. You are paying much more for a somewhat lesser performing system. It is not that HP is not providing any service at all.
> And here are a couple of links you'd like to see:
> 
> Link 1
> ...




all i need is a reliable notebook..around 60k..which should play all games coming in the next two years atleast with medium settings..
without any hardware problems..


----------



## red dragon (Aug 10, 2011)

ss max said:


> I have seen the only point *(mhe ain reason)* due to which HP laptops are behind is mainly the service but as i have observed there are little chances for a situation to arrive where we need those sevices . Many of my freinds possess a laptop from HP and they never needed to call for service .
> As far as the dell laptops are concerned their services are the best but still the question stands out should we not go for HP laptops as they do not have good services?


How long have you been using laptops dude!
Your friends are the luckiest bunch of people I have ever heard of.
Do you have any idea how much even a inspection costs when you are out of your 1 year warranty?Do you know a logic board and lcd can cost you more than the laptop itself?
BTW,try to extend the warranty of DV6 series directly from HP and see what happens?
Don`t trust me,read on...laptop-reliability-1109 | SquareTrade Warranties


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 10, 2011)

@Aniket

To each his own . I just poured my suggestions and you gave yours .


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 10, 2011)

It has been told numerous times that the problems mentioned before in the forum with 6121TX have been fixed with a BIOS update.
As you have mentioned, you need a notebook for gaming, and it has been established that 6121TX is better in that regard and is more future-proof than the XPS.
If you are so hell bent on getting the Dell, then there is no point discussing which is a better performer.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hows the sony CB series, its having same config, i5,4gb,500gb,hd6630,1080p at 55K.
Tell me about its GPU, is it better than gt540?
And what about Display, is it better than dell's 1080p r+gb?
Battery backup is more?

What are advantage and disadvantage over Dell xps?


----------



## red dragon (Aug 10, 2011)

kausarayub said:


> all i need is a reliable notebook..around 60k..which should play all games coming in the next two years atleast with medium settings..
> without any hardware problems..



Sorry to say it,but nothing like that exists!There are bound to be trouble with gaming laptops.
The max you can do is,buy a laptop which gives you complete cover for at least 3 years.
After one and half year it may not be possible to play all the latest games in their full glory,but still you will have a stable machine which can get all the basics done for you.
I myself have quit gaming in laptops 1.5 years ago(burnt a lot of money over a crappy dv6 and even a crappier cooler)
Oh,and the" problem solved "thing with a bios update from HP is going on for a very long time now(dv6000 or so)every time HP release a new gen of dv6 and problems start to surface,they make up some temporary solutions with bios/driver update.Agreed it has happened even to Apple or Dell also but with HP these are very frequent and mostly temporary fix(probably this is why they are so reluctant to extend warranty for the dv6 series,I am not fully aware of the latest situation in 2011 though,at least till April there was no direct warranty extension from HP for the dv6s)


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 10, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> It has been told numerous times that the problems mentioned before in the forum with 6121TX have been fixed with a BIOS update.
> As you have mentioned, you need a notebook for gaming, and it has been established that 6121TX is better in that regard and is more future-proof than the XPS.
> If you are so hell bent on getting the Dell, then there is no point discussing which is a better performer.



dnt be so angry dude..m not telling dv6 is bad..

its jst bcoz m getting bttr speakers..backlit keyboard..
can u tell me how can i install a 7200rpm in dv6???????????????????????????????



pratik385 said:


> Hows the sony CB series, its having same config, i5,4gb,500gb,hd6630,1080p at 55K.
> Tell me about its GPU, is it better than gt540?
> And what about Display, is it better than dell's 1080p r+gb?
> Battery backup is more?
> ...



in simple words..sony's cb series looks ugly..
i hvnt seen any ugly machine than that..

u jst getting full hd..

my little bro luvs those colors


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 10, 2011)

kausarayub said:


> dnt be so angry dude..m not telling dv6 is bad..
> 
> its jst bcoz m getting bttr speakers..backlit keyboard..
> can u tell me how can i install a 7200rpm in dv6???????????????????????????????



Hey, I was not angry. Sorry if my words seemed harsh. 
To change your HDD, remove the back panel from the laptop (the back panel is screwless), remove the hdd, and insert the new one. After replacing the padding etc, of course.



pratik385 said:


> Hows the sony CB series, its having same config, i5,4gb,500gb,hd6630,1080p at 55K.
> Tell me about its GPU, is it better than gt540?
> And what about Display, is it better than dell's 1080p r+gb?
> Battery backup is more?
> ...



The Sony really is ugly. like.no.other. 
The only advantage it has is the FullHD screen as it is very rare in the Indian market at this price point.


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 10, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Sorry to say it,but nothing like that exists!There are bound to be trouble with gaming laptops.
> The max you can do is,buy a laptop which gives you complete cover for at least 3 years.
> After one and half year it may not be possible to play all the latest games in their full glory,but still you will have a stable machine which can get all the basics done for you.
> I myself have quit gaming in laptops 1.5 years ago(burnt a lot of money over a crappy dv6 and even a crappier cooler)



hmmmm my 1st year of btech is over..
jst need it for 3 yrs..

vl take care of it like my baby..



aniket.cain said:


> Hey, I was not angry. Sorry if my words seemed harsh.
> To change your HDD, remove the back panel from the laptop (the back panel is screwless), remove the hdd, and insert the new one. After replacing the padding etc, of course.




vl that b safe 
i hvnt opened any laptop..
few fones though 

or an external hdd will work ????????????


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 10, 2011)

kausarayub said:


> hmmmm my 1st year of btech is over..
> jst need it for 3 yrs..
> 
> vl take care of it like my baby..



If you want a really reliable laptop, then get a Thinkpad. I got an IBM ThinkPad R60 from my college when I joined it in 2006. It had 3 years complete cover. But I never needed that. The only problem I faced was the left hinge which broke when it fell down a full flight of stairs. That too got replaced in 5 days. Never ever it gave me a hardware problem. And trust me, even the battery was giving me around 30 mins of backup when I sold it last month. A full 5 years with heavy use, it served me on countless hours of CS and DoTA, and terabytes of download. I could go on and on about the legend it has become. 



kausarayub said:


> vl that b safe
> i hvnt opened any laptop..
> few fones though
> 
> or an external hdd will work ????????????



It is very easy to change the RAM, HDD or Network adapter. It is just behind a screwless back panel, and there are no 'Warranty Void if Broken' seals on it. I guess it is pretty safe. If you just want storage, you can get an external drive. A 1TB USB 3.0 portable drive can be had from Letsbuy for 4k only.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 10, 2011)

kausarayub said:


> hmmmm my 1st year of btech is over..
> jst need it for 3 yrs..
> 
> vl take care of it like my baby..


Don`t you engineer guys need laptops for studies also?(I am a medico and even we do need computers all the time these days)
If you need to lug it around the campus and classes,forget xps or dv6 for that matter,
Buy a light 13-14 incher,and restrict your gaming to desktops
I am sure someday you will bless me for this li`l piece of advice.


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 10, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Sorry to say it,but nothing like that exists!There are bound to be trouble with gaming laptops.
> The max you can do is,buy a laptop which gives you complete cover for at least 3 years.
> After one and half year it may not be possible to play all the latest games in their full glory,but still you will have a stable machine which can get all the basics done for you.
> I myself have quit gaming in laptops 1.5 years ago(burnt a lot of money over a crappy dv6 and even a crappier cooler)
> Oh,and the" problem solved "thing with a bios update from HP is going on for a very long time now(dv6000 or so)every time HP release a new gen of dv6 and problems start to surface,they make up some temporary solutions with bios/driver update.Agreed it has happened even to Apple or Dell also but with HP these are very frequent and mostly temporary fix(probably this is why they are so reluctant to extend warranty for the dv6 series,I am not fully aware of the latest situation in 2011 though,at least till April there was no direct warranty extension from HP for the dv6s)



horrible


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 10, 2011)

xps will be okay if i use it as a downloading machine ?


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 10, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Don`t you engineer guys need laptops for studies also?(I am a medico and even we do need computers all the time these days)
> If you need to lug it around the campus and classes,forget xps or dv6 for that matter,
> Buy a light 13-14 incher,and restrict your gaming to desktops
> I am sure someday you will bless me for this li`l piece of advice.





hmmmm thats a good idea..
i was also making a pc config..

bt that wont b safe in the hostel as i think.. 

bcoz most of the time m at home..

like now

can anybody tell me hw to put a pic here lol



aniket.cain said:


> If you want a really reliable laptop, then get a Thinkpad. I got an IBM ThinkPad R60 from my college when I joined it in 2006. It had 3 years complete cover. But I never needed that. The only problem I faced was the left hinge which broke when it fell down a full flight of stairs. That too got replaced in 5 days. Never ever it gave me a hardware problem. And trust me, even the battery was giving me around 30 mins of backup when I sold it last month. A full 5 years with heavy use, it served me on countless hours of CS and DoTA, and terabytes of download. I could go on and on about the legend it has become.



hmmmm thinkpad is very stable one.....
our college has given that only bt i dint take that..

bcoz its an i5 with no gfx..@40k..for one time payment and 6k for installment per sem==48k

also it luks not so good,,.... its bcox they r made so strong

u wont believe it plays crysis 2 with out any lag..
i dnt dnt how


----------



## red dragon (Aug 10, 2011)

You were offered Thinkpad T420 for 40k and refused it!!!??Because it won`t play crysis 2!!


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 10, 2011)

kausarayub said:


> hmmmm thinkpad is very stable one.....
> our college has given that only bt i dint take that..
> 
> bcoz its an i5 with no gfx..@40k..for one time payment and 6k for installment per sem==48k
> ...



Man, you gave up on a steal of a deal.


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 10, 2011)

red dragon said:


> You were offered Thinkpad T420 for 40k and refused it!!!??Because it won`t play crysis 2!!





aniket.cain said:


> Man, you gave up on a steal of a deal.





jst bcoz it lacks gfx ..

also the college made it... lyk assembled..
4gb ram n 500gb hdd.
i5..no os..no gfx..
there was no such thinkpad on the net also


----------



## red dragon (Aug 10, 2011)

Assembled thinkpad!!WTF!!!
Here it is,pretty mich available in all reputable computer stores
Lenovo - Laptop computers - ThinkPad - T Series - India(IN)
You probably have no idea how good the Thinkpads are(for me it is the only respectable windows laptop)


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 10, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Assembled thinkpad!!WTF!!!
> Here it is,pretty mich available in all reputable computer stores
> Lenovo - Laptop computers - ThinkPad - T Series - India(IN)
> You probably have no idea how good the Thinkpads are(for me it is the only respectable windows laptop)



our was a lil diffrnt


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 10, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Assembled thinkpad!!WTF!!!
> Here it is,pretty mich available in all reputable computer stores
> Lenovo - Laptop computers - ThinkPad - T Series - India(IN)
> You probably have no idea how good the Thinkpads are(for me it is the only respectable windows laptop)



I agree with you. Even though their quality has a bit degraded after takeover by Lenovo, still they are the best out there.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 10, 2011)

kausarayub said:


> hp is better deal..5000 cheaper..bt only thing i need is that after buying any dell or hp..it should not put me in any trouble like those mentioned here
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks-tablets/143982-problems-hp-dv6-6121-a.html


NOT HP'S FAULT.
This is a common case with ATI graphic cards. The GPU clock is underclocked for day 2 day usage and only bumped up when you need it(gaming).
This happens on Desktop cards too. Try googling for it.



red dragon said:


> Oh,and the" problem solved "thing with a bios update from HP is going on for a very long time now(dv6000 or so)every time HP release a new gen of dv6 and problems start to surface,they make up some temporary solutions with bios/driver update.Agreed it has happened even to Apple or Dell also but with HP these are very frequent and mostly temporary fix(probably this is why they are so reluctant to extend warranty for the dv6 series,I am not fully aware of the latest situation in 2011 though,at least till April there was no direct warranty extension from HP for the dv6s)



This problem you mentioned (Dynamic switching on a muxless connection to display) was also present in Dells. It wasn't Dell's fault. It was Nvidia's.
They were using users as a test base. And they took 1 year to fix those problems.

In HP's case too, its not HP's problem. Its ATI's. All laptops with switchable ATI graphics had this problem(Incl Lenovo, Sony and MSI). They fixed it in 6 months.
Its perfectly fine now. And Its not a temporary solution.
Ask Aniket. His HP is working perfectly now.


kausarayub said:


> hmmmm thinkpad is very stable one.....
> our college has given that only bt i dint take that..
> 
> bcoz its an i5 with no gfx..@40k..for one time payment and 6k for installment per sem==48k
> ...


40k for an onboard? No thanks
Crysis 2 without lag?


----------



## red dragon (Aug 10, 2011)

^^40K is for thinkpad T410/420 is awesome deal dude!!It is not a cheap dv6 series laptop,FYI it retails for around 60k with integrated gfx and people who want to get some real work done do buy them.
For the pathetic history of dv6(from dv6000 till now the 6th gen)take help of uncle google.


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 10, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> NOT HP'S FAULT.
> This is a common case with ATI graphic cards. The GPU clock is underclocked for day 2 day usage and only bumped up when you need it(gaming).
> This happens on Desktop cards too. Try googling for it.
> 
> ...




hmmmmm not a problem then..



aniket.cain said:


> Man, you gave up on a steal of a deal.




can u tell me which games u hv installed?????



aniket.cain said:


> I agree with you. Even though their quality has a bit degraded after takeover by Lenovo, still they are the best out there.



forum.lowyat.net/topic/1923892/+588

read carefully..a good article..but big


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 10, 2011)

We read that article months ago. Its outdated.
The problems have been fixed.



red dragon said:


> For the pathetic history of dv6(from dv6000 till now the 6th gen)take help of uncle google.


BSNL/MTNL are KNOWN for their shitty support. Airtel has one of the best support (IMO).

Then why do 90% of Digitians use BSNL/MTNL instead of Airtel?
It can't be VFM? Its not working for HP?


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 10, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> We read that article months ago. Its outdated.
> The problems have been fixed.
> 
> 
> ...




cool..

bcoz bsnl is cheap..n speed is not so bad.

reliance 3g is also awesome..
got a download speed of 994kilobytes/sec using speedtest.net app on my fone



any one has an idea about lenovo Y570..??????
its there on their us website..no 2nd gen here on indian website bt hv seen few in shops


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 10, 2011)

kausarayub said:


> bcoz bsnl is cheap..n speed is not so bad.



Exactly. HP is also cheap and speed is actually better.


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 10, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Exactly. HP is also cheap and speed is actually better.



haaaaaaha.. nyc


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 10, 2011)

kausarayub said:


> forum.lowyat.net/topic/1923892/+588
> 
> read carefully..a good article..but big



That article is old. All the problems mentioned have been fixed. They haven't even updated the first post. And on this forum, I was the first person to raise this issue. And I had posted that link a long time ago. If you go through the 6017/6121 forum, you'll know that all the issues have been fixed, and it is working properly.


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 11, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> That article is old. All the problems mentioned have been fixed. They haven't even updated the first post. And on this forum, I was the first person to raise this issue. And I had posted that link a long time ago. If you go through the 6017/6121 forum, you'll know that all the issues have been fixed, and it is working properly.



thanks bro..... thats really cool

i was wondering which one of the two has better wifi connectivity..

i jst know about the dell's wireless card 6030 which is bettr than the earlier ..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 11, 2011)

HP has Intel 1000
Dell has Intel 1000 or 6030.


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 11, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> HP has Intel 1000
> Dell has Intel 1000 or 6030.



again a problem..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 11, 2011)

Do you have a high end router? If not then 6030 wouldn't be of much use to you. It IS better than 1000 though.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 11, 2011)

@ ishu
will there be issue on 1080p on xps for documents view like text will be shown correctly no fading or all? And 1080p will be good on 15inch na?


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 11, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Do you have a high end router? If not then 6030 wouldn't be of much use to you. It IS better than 1000 though.



hmmmmmm
my college's wifi gives me 300-400kbps most of the tym

smtimes around 1mbps download speed with DAP

also i need strong wifi reciever..to get the max..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 11, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> BSNL/MTNL are KNOWN for their shitty support. Airtel has one of the best support (IMO).
> 
> Then why do 90% of Digitians use BSNL/MTNL instead of Airtel?
> It can't be VFM? Its not working for HP?



Point


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 11, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> @ ishu
> will there be issue on 1080p on xps for documents view like text will be shown correctly no fading or all? And 1080p will be good on 15inch na?


NO. The Dell FHD/1080p screen is amazing, gorgeous and beautiful. 

Everything will be a lot more sharper.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 11, 2011)

I think no laptop can match that 1080p screen !


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 11, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> I think no laptop can match that 1080p screen !


Agreed. In this range atleast.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 11, 2011)

Yea in this range ! 

Too bad that was out of my budget !


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 11, 2011)

@vicky and ishu

What about difference in gt525 and gt540, is it much? Coz i will do medium gaming like playing diablo2, cnc, fifa11, F12010 (mainly). For the price saved for sticking to gt525. I will go for 6-8gb ram. It will be boost na?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 11, 2011)

6/8GB will give you zero performance benfits.
GT540M will give you a 10% FPS increase.

Keep in mind that RAM is the easiest thing to upgrade. You can get better RAM for cheaper price in the market. You canNOT upgrade your GPU.

EDIT: 525M is an underclocked 540M. So you can overclock the 525M to 540M clocks and it'll work just like 540M.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 11, 2011)

So what should i do mate? 540 or 525?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 11, 2011)

Get the 525M and OC it to 740MHz (aka 550M)


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 11, 2011)

okay mate, thanks 
It will work even better than gt540 is good 
OC can be done easily na, which software. No issues for heat and power usage.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 11, 2011)

The three are exact same chips except the clocks.

Overclocking the GT 540M


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 11, 2011)

but they have gt540. What about gt525, will it be achievable?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 11, 2011)

Arey read the first of that post again.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 11, 2011)

What about this? Asus-K53SV-SX050V hows that ?


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 11, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> 6/8GB will give you zero performance benfits.
> GT540M will give you a 10% FPS increase.
> 
> Keep in mind that RAM is the easiest thing to upgrade. You can get better RAM for cheaper price in the market. You canNOT upgrade your GPU.
> ...



u r confused......
overclocking is not that effective though..if it had been then v should hv got that from the company 

my lg optimus one hz 600MHz processor bt by overclocking it can go upto >900MHz as many youtube videos shows..

bt thats not safe..
it vl start heating more n draining more battery

same will be the case with laptops i think..


n i was expecting a reply 4m u..on the wifi issue.. previous page..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 11, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> What about this? Asus-K53SV-SX050V hows that ?


Indian link?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 11, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Hows the sony CB series, its having same config, i5,4gb,500gb,hd6630,1080p at 55K.
> Tell me about its GPU, is it better than gt540?
> And what about Display, is it better than dell's 1080p r+gb?
> Battery backup is more?



Where its available at 55k ? And yeah I've also heard that vaio display is better than most lappies out there (Vaio premium display) Can any one tell me about this ?


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 11, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> What about this? Asus-K53SV-SX050V hows that ?



thats an external review
any more asus i7 laptops?
i vl appriciate if u provide me the links


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 11, 2011)

kausarayub said:


> hmmmmmm
> my college's wifi gives me 300-400kbps most of the tym
> 
> smtimes around 1mbps download speed with DAP
> ...


Speeds are probably dependent on number of students using/downloading at that time.

And I don't think you will need the 6300. Your college probably has bg router with 54mbps speeds.
You might get slightly better range with 6300. Slightly better battery life with N1000.



dashing.sujay said:


> Where its available at 55k ? And yeah I've also heard that vaio display is better than most lappies out there (Vaio premium display) Can any one tell me about this ?


Dell FHD >>> Sony 720p > HP 720p > Dell 720p



kausarayub said:


> u r confused......
> overclocking is not that effective though..if it had been then v should hv got that from the company


Companies don't do this because someone ignorant about this will pay them more to get the higher clocked product (Manufacturing cost are same so more profit?)?



> same will be the case with laptops i think..


Yes but if the exact same chip is running safely at faster clocks we can run ours at those clocks too.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 11, 2011)

yeah sony have fhd by default but dell is complete package at same price. Also

Dell r+gb 1080p>>Sony 1080p>>sony 720p>Hp 720p>dell720p


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 11, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Dell FHD >>> Sony 720p > HP 720p > Dell 720p



and sony FHD?


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 11, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Dell FHD >>> Sony 720p > HP 720p > Dell 720p



Wrong !


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 11, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> and sony FHD?


Dell FHD >> Sony FHD > HP FHD >> Sony 720p > HP 720p > Dell 720p



xtremevicky said:


> Wrong !


Aww.... not again.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 11, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Aww.... not again.



Cut out that sarcasm or that kind of posting !


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 11, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Cut out that sarcasm or that kind of posting !


I guess I got the tone wrong (Its text what can I do?).
I was annoyed because I already posted about this earlier in this thread.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/144831-dell-xps-15-l502x-vs-hp-dv6-6121tx.html#post1470610

Its definitely not sarcasm.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 11, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> xps will be okay if i use it as a downloading machine ?



NO!! Not at all. But a net-book for downloading purpose.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 11, 2011)

should i go for 2year complete cover ?
for 2 year complete cover, its in 61k(i5,4gb,1080p,2gbgt540,500gb)


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 11, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Speeds are probably dependent on number of students using/downloading at that time.
> 
> And I don't think you will need the 6300. Your college probably has bg router with 54mbps speeds.
> You might get slightly better range with 6300. Slightly better battery life with N1000.
> ...




oooooooooooooooo i c

*n can any 1 tell me how can i connect a pc n a laptop via any cable to play games? i had only tried on laptops though wifi
n also need to transfer data..will a cable with usb on both end vl work? *


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 11, 2011)

kausarayub said:


> oooooooooooooooo i c
> 
> *n can any 1 tell me how can i connect a pc n a laptop via any cable to play games? i had only tried on laptops though wifi
> n also need to transfer data..will a cable with usb on both end vl work? *



Setup a local network either through Ethernet or Wi-Fi (ad-hoc) to play games.


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 11, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Setup a local network either through Ethernet or Wi-Fi (ad-hoc) to play games.



*thanks bro..*


Ishu Gupta said:


> Speeds are probably dependent on number of students using/downloading at that time.
> 
> And I don't think you will need the 6300. Your college probably has bg router with 54mbps speeds.
> You might get slightly better range with 6300. Slightly better battery life with N1000.
> ...


_mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm hw can i change my display name .._


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 12, 2011)

kausarayub said:


> oooooooooooooooo i c
> 
> *n can any 1 tell me how can i connect a pc n a laptop via any cable to play games? i had only tried on laptops though wifi
> n also need to transfer data..will a cable with usb on both end vl work? *


Don't connect with a generic USB cable. It will possibly fry both mobos.

You can connect two PCs via a Ad-Hoc Wifi connection if both PCs have Wifi. (I use this a lot)
You can also use a crossover cable (ethernet cable with a few wires switched) to connect PCs directly.
Or you can connect through a router.



kausarayub said:


> *thanks bro..*
> 
> _mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm hw can i change my display name .._


Which display name?


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 12, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Which display name?




He wants to know why your name is displayed as 'Ishu Gupta' in the forum, and why his is 'kausarayub'.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I guess I got the tone wrong (Its text what can I do?).
> I was annoyed because I already posted about this earlier in this thread.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/144831-dell-xps-15-l502x-vs-hp-dv6-6121tx.html#post1470610
> 
> Its definitely not sarcasm.




Ishu  and Vicky , please stop fighting over dell and hp fullHD displays. All of them are nearly same, and the choice varies person to person. You two need not to fight for that.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 12, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> He wants to know why your name is displayed as 'Ishu Gupta' in the forum, and why his is 'kausarayub'.


He chose it himself during registration. 

I want to change mine but the one I want is already taken by some who hasn't logged in in years. 



arsenalfan001 said:


> Ishu  and Vicky , please stop fighting over dell and hp fullHD displays. All of them are nearly same, and the choice varies person to person. You two need not to fight for that.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 12, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Its definitely not sarcasm.


It is ignorance!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 12, 2011)

So I'll just ignore your post


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 13, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> So I'll just ignore your post





oooooooo

hwz ur BLACK DIAMOND WIRELESS DESKTOP COMBO


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 13, 2011)

kausarayub said:


> oooooooo
> 
> hwz ur BLACK DIAMOND WIRELESS DESKTOP COMBO


LOL. How do you know? Its OK.
The mouse has a wierd shape. Hurts my hands. Haven't used the KB.


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 13, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> LOL. How do you know? Its OK.
> The mouse has a wierd shape. Hurts my hands. Haven't used the KB.



heeehe..
ur pic is dere in the digit vol. II, issue 07  

u hvnt seen that??????????


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 13, 2011)

kausarayub said:


> heeehe..
> ur pic is dere in the digit vol. II, issue 07
> 
> u hvnt seen that??????????


I have


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 14, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I have



oooooohooooooooooooo


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 14, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> should i go for 2year complete cover ?
> for 2 year complete cover, its in 61k(i5,4gb,1080p,2gbgt540,500gb)



Depends on you. Again everything will depend on type, time of use(per day).


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 15, 2011)

well mostly browsing internet, watching movies and listening to music. Sometimes gaming on weekends. so 2 hrs max usage on weekdays and dont know about weekends


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 16, 2011)

What discount can we get from epp ?
Anyone got this?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2011)

Then you don't need to buy any extra warranty apart from the default manufactures warranty that is given while buying the laptop itself.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 19, 2011)

HP laptop anyday, much better VFM, and better gaming experience.


----------



## kaz (Aug 29, 2011)

I WENT TO BUY THE DELL XPS

BUT XPS WITH i7 IS OUT OF STOCK IN THE DELL EXCLUSIVE STORE , KOLKATA


----------



## deepak8286 (Sep 5, 2011)

can any one plz post the review of HP pavillion dv6-6140tx


----------



## miteshbhalodia (Mar 8, 2012)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Yes the 5400rpm drives would be slower. But they are not that slow.
> When I bought my laptop, I moved all of my data from my PC to the Laptop and I got a ~65mbps transfer speed. 160GB 5400rpm drive. A larger 5400rpm drive (640GB in your case) would be faster than that.
> 
> And if you find it slow, you can buy a 500GB 7200rpm drive for 2.5k
> ...


----------

